# Parrots



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

It seems there are other parrot lovers out there. So let's chit chat here lol.

Most of you know I have Charlie the sun conure, Iggy the cockatiel, and Benny the lovebird. When I get a bigger place if like to get an African grey and maybe a macaw. But for my neighbors sakes I am sticking to smaller sized parrots. Those of you with the larger ones, I'm jealous! Haha jk. I have raised all of them from 3 weeks of age. Please share your stories and anything parrot related here. And of course introduce your parrot. Pics a plus!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well this is my personal macaw Reyna! I adopted her from our rescue and she i awesome we have about 10 more macaws and many other exotics!!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Well this is my personal macaw Reyna! I adopted her from our rescue and she i awesome we have about 10 more macaws and many other exotics!!


Another!!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I love the one of Charlie and Benny!

Macaws have such vibrate colors!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you! I totally adore your macaw, they are so much fun!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes they are fun! If you guys lived in az you could adopt and volunteer! We don't sell


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic pics, your birds look very healthy and happy.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

They sure love their fruit!


----------



## Sir (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello!
I have got a budgie, Parrotlet, Hans macaw, Blue and gold macaw, and a Green wing macaw. Will soon introduce them to you. Sorry but I don't have a camera.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Lovely! I would love a macaw some day! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

You are lucky to have so many birds! I have one cockatiel. Her name is Pumpkin. I have had her for 4 or 5 years now.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

My favorite parrot breed is the Blue Fronted Amazon. Unfortunately, it is not my wallets favorite breed!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Pumpkin is adorable, my cockatiel Iggy says hello to pumpkin! Is there any bird rescues around you? Sometimes they offer really reasonable adoption fees or some are even free. There's nothing like that here in Hawaii but I've heard and read of some that do.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nope no rescues in the area that I know of. But I will keep looking because I love those Amazons! And thank you!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Np! I would love go have an African grey someday. And a macaw.. And a cockatoo... And I'm just dreaming now hahah


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Np! I would love go have an African grey someday. And a macaw.. And a cockatoo... And I'm just dreaming now hahah


You all need to come to AZ to or bird rescue and adopt a few Macaws and cockatoos or greys or Amazons...we have everything but all you have to do is volunteer till we see you have a good relationship with the bird then you get a cage and toys and bird...WE DO NOT SELL LOL


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

I always dream about how many birds I could have! And I have always wanted just a room of birds! But that can't happen.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Where is the rescue? Because that would be AMAZING!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

CrazyBirdLady12 said:


> Where is the rescue? Because that would be AMAZING!


In Arizona lol 97th avenue and pinnacle peak


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Aww. Well that is not gonna work! I live in Illinois.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

birdguy said:


> In Arizona lol 97th avenue and pinnacle peak


Y'all can send a feathered fren to me in hawaii. Haha jk


----------

